# I am back, sortof.



## uscitizen

I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.

Well sort of back, will be posting some.
Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.


----------



## strollingbones

damn us....i thought you said you were posting again....such high standards


welcome back


----------



## uscitizen

A man has to have standards Bones.
I think you know me well enough to know that I dance to my own tune.


----------



## strollingbones

not on this board you dont......


----------



## peach174

Welcome back.


----------



## Sallow

Yay!


----------



## uscitizen

Well so far all replies have undoubtably been from reasonable people 

LOL, thanks folks.


----------



## uscitizen

strollingbones said:


> not on this board you dont......



Sure do.  Or I don't dance here at all.
That is just the way I am.


----------



## Sheldon

Welcome back, usc.


----------



## Sarah G

WB Cit.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome back.

Good luck with that last bit.   Suggest you get on Anachronism's Ignore List as soon as possible.


----------



## uscitizen

boedicca said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Good luck with that last bit.   Suggest you get on Anachronism's Ignore List as soon as possible.



Ohh I still have some of the local idjits on my ignore list.  Makes reading more pleasant.


----------



## boedicca

Anachronism has turned the Ignore List into a Lifestyle.

It's like watching bad reality TV.


----------



## xsited1

uscitizen said:


> I am back, sortof.



You were gone?


----------



## uscitizen

Yeah, thanks for the warning.  I wil play it by ear.
I had noticed someone posting all kinds of wacko religious stuff on here lately, maybe a puppet or new guy.  I forget the user name though right now.


----------



## uscitizen

xsited1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back, sortof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were gone?
Click to expand...


Hello to you too, nice to see that you are still the same wiseass as you always were


----------



## uscitizen

Well naptime, back later.


----------



## MaggieMae

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.



Gotta watch that blood pressure. So what's your secret for avoiding idiots? 

Glad to see you return. Voices of reason are always missed when they depart.


----------



## Cal

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.







​


----------



## Truthmatters

I for one am rejoicing


----------



## Si modo

Cool.


----------



## boedicca

uscitizen said:


> Yeah, thanks for the warning.  I wil play it by ear.
> I had noticed someone posting all kinds of wacko religious stuff on here lately, maybe a puppet or new guy.  I forget the user name though right now.




That was just another garden variety false prophet claiming to be the voice of god.

And like all such false prophets, it appears to be a flash in the pan.


----------



## Dot Com

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.



Welcome back. Yeah, I've decided to do the same thing. Fact's are bothersome to them.


----------



## Annie

Next thing I know, one of those planes pulling a banner will be bringing me USC's opinion of the day!  Really, welcome back!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I assume a full remission .
Good.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Welcome back, citizen.


----------



## Intense

MaggieMae said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta watch that blood pressure. So what's your secret for avoiding idiots?
> 
> Glad to see you return. Voices of reason are always missed when they depart.
Click to expand...




> Gotta watch that blood pressure. So what's your secret for avoiding idiots?



Click your mouse.
Hang up the phone.
Hit the gas. 
Change the channel. 
Lock the door.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG-0BWLybIQ]YouTube - Paul Simon - 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.


 
There's no such thing as a little bit back. You're either back, or you aren't. And if you're back, then all your descendants are back, too....

Or so I've heard.


----------



## Grace




----------



## California Girl

Did you leave?


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> Did you leave?



About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.


----------



## Immanuel

Welcome back.

I pray all is well with you.

Immie


----------



## dilloduck

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.



Whatever for?


----------



## uscitizen

AllieBaba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a little bit back. You're either back, or you aren't. And if you're back, then all your descendants are back, too....
> 
> Or so I've heard.
Click to expand...


Descendants?

You mean trolls aka sock puppets?

LOL I have none of those, one of me is enough for this continium. 
I would not want to risk distorting the time line.


----------



## uscitizen

dilloduck said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever for?
Click to expand...


Obviously I am somewhat mentally ill.
Must be all the years of pain meds.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously I am somewhat mentally ill.
> Must be all the years of pain meds.
Click to expand...


Naw..you are as lucid as a bell.

Missed ya..my friend.


----------



## AquaAthena

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.



Glad you're home, *honey baby.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU]YouTube - Welcome Back Kotter[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

Immanuel said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I pray all is well with you.
> 
> Immie



It could of course be better, but still plugging along.  Thanks for the concern.


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.



Now that you're back I guess I can stop being nice to you.

(Glad you're back)


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.



Oh great.  Another Palin loving tea bagger jumps back in the fray.........


----------



## uscitizen

Ringel05 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great.  Another Palin loving tea bagger jumps back in the fray.........
Click to expand...




And what is wrong with palin?  She got us a gas line from alaska built didn't she?


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great.  Another Palin loving tea bagger jumps back in the fray.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is wrong with palin?  She got us a gas line from alaska built didn't she?
Click to expand...


Hey but I can see Virginia from my back deck..........  Can she........ ?
(Well, maybe.  If she's standing on my back deck.....)


----------



## uscitizen

Ringel05 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great.  Another Palin loving tea bagger jumps back in the fray.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is wrong with palin?  She got us a gas line from alaska built didn't she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He but I can see Virginia from my back deck..........  Can she........ ?
> (Well, maybe.  If she's standing on my back deck.....)
Click to expand...


I can see Santa Claus from mine.


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is wrong with palin?  She got us a gas line from alaska built didn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He but I can see Virginia from my back deck..........  Can she........ ?
> (Well, maybe.  If she's standing on my back deck.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see Santa Claus from mine.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6aTChh2VkA]YouTube - Cheech & Chong ~ Santa Claus And His Old Lady[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Welcome back USC, assuming I'm not one of the 'idjits' you have on ignore so you'll see this.  But the more the merrier I always say.  Sometimes say.  I said it tonight.


----------



## uscitizen

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
Click to expand...

'

Umm that is an outright and blatant lie.


----------



## HUGGY

So let me get this straight.... You have been saying for about a year that you are going to die soon.  I don't get all of your posts so I don't know what of.  You HAD to leave for a while..meaning "treatment"?? making it difficult to post or think about the MB.  So now you are home ..still in the wheelchair??  Now please don't get me wrong because this isn't my business except you put your situation here so it is everyone's business as much as anything floating around here is...  Are you still going to die soon?  How long do the doctors think you have?  And..as much as I enjoy the people that post here ...  there are only a tiny handful that are not hiding most of who they really are... and what you get is a very guarded made up persona ..  meaning..this isn't very real.  

So...Why would an intelligent guy such as yourself want to be here and not on a cruise ship or something like that.  You did say you had plenty of money.  Is it pets or something that keeps you tied to the home and coincidentally have access to the puter and USMB?  I don't need a response if these questions make you uncomfortable.


----------



## uscitizen

HUGGY said:


> So let me get this straight.... You have been saying for about a year that you are going to die soon.  I don't get all of your posts so I don't know what of.  You HAD to leave for a while..meaning "treatment"?? making it difficult to post or think about the MB.  So now you are home ..still in the wheelchair??  Now please don't get me wrong because this isn't my business except you put your situation here so it is everyone's business as much as anything floating around here is...  Are you still going to die soon?  How long do the doctors think you have?  And..as much as I enjoy the people that post here ...  there are only a tiny handful that are not hiding most of who they really are... and what you get is a very guarded made up persona ..  meaning..this isn't very real.
> 
> So...Why would an intelligent guy such as yourself want to be here and not on a cruise ship or something like that.  You did say you had plenty of money.  Is it pets or something that keeps you tied to the home and coincidentally have access to the puter and USMB?  I don't need a response if these questions make you uncomfortable.



I am pretty much wheelchair bound moving around is quite painful.  I take oxycodone and have a morphine pump travelling is pretty much out.
Besides I never wanted to stay in a big hotel on water with 5000 other people when I was healthy.  I have friends and family around here, and am pretty much a loner type anyway.

And no I went for no treatment, I am on pain control (sortof) only.
As for how much time left?  I am about 9 months or so over my doctors estimate, so who knows?  My quality of life is still better than a quality of death so far.  doctoe wants me in a hospice type of place but I ain't goin to die in a crowede motel type of place where people wake me up to give me a sleeping pill and such.  Pill poor food, etc

I would much rather be sitting on my back porch reading a book than on a cruise ship, at a resort, etc even if fully healthy.

Here I can piddle on my workbench a bit still or like the other day out in my workshop helping by guiding a friend to fix his boat motor and chatting while smoking and drinking a dew.  Heck can you even smoke on the cruise ships now?
I get to live my schedule and live my way within my physical limitations.


----------



## HUGGY

uscitizen said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight.... You have been saying for about a year that you are going to die soon.  I don't get all of your posts so I don't know what of.  You HAD to leave for a while..meaning "treatment"?? making it difficult to post or think about the MB.  So now you are home ..still in the wheelchair??  Now please don't get me wrong because this isn't my business except you put your situation here so it is everyone's business as much as anything floating around here is...  Are you still going to die soon?  How long do the doctors think you have?  And..as much as I enjoy the people that post here ...  there are only a tiny handful that are not hiding most of who they really are... and what you get is a very guarded made up persona ..  meaning..this isn't very real.
> 
> So...Why would an intelligent guy such as yourself want to be here and not on a cruise ship or something like that.  You did say you had plenty of money.  Is it pets or something that keeps you tied to the home and coincidentally have access to the puter and USMB?  I don't need a response if these questions make you uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty much wheelchair bound moving around is quite painful.  I take oxycodone and have a morphine pump travelling is pretty much out.
> Besides I never wanted to stay in a big hotel on water with 5000 other people when I was healthy.  I have friends and family around here, and am pretty much a loner type anyway.
> 
> And no I went for no treatment, I am on pain control (sortof) only.
> As for how much time left?  I am about 9 months or so over my doctors estimate, so who knows?  My quality of life is still better than a quality of death so far.  doctoe wants me in a hospice type of place but I ain't goin to die in a crowede motel type of place where people wake me up to give me a sleeping pill and such.  Pill poor fook, etc
> 
> I would much rather be sitting on my back porch reading a book than on a cruise ship, at a resort, etc even if fully healthy.
> 
> Here I can piddle on my workbench a bit still or like the other day out in my workshop helping by guiding a friend to fix his boat motor and chatting while smoking and drinking a dew.  Heck can you even smoke on the cruise ships now?
> I get to live my schedule and live my way within my physical limitations.
Click to expand...


Ya...I don't know what is allowed on those boats as far as someone in your situation.  I always thought cruises were lame until I went on one.  Now I would do it just for the food and service.  I'm sure they accommodate smokers.  Well as long as you are happy doing what you are doing I guess that is all that is important.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> Umm that is an outright and blatant lie.
Click to expand...








No it wasn't pop.. no it wasn't.


----------



## trams

Glad you are back US.


----------



## Mini 14

Welcome back US! Don't know how I missed this.

If you're familiar with the 351W, I may just have to drive this old Bronco up there and let you guide me through replacing the rings. I'll get it wrong, it will still blow oil (doesn't leak, just eats oil), but we could kill an appreciable amount of Old Forester, even more brain cells, and solve all the world's OTHER problems (that don't involve a leaking 351)  

Welcome back!


----------



## uscitizen

Mini 14 said:


> Welcome back US! Don't know how I missed this.
> 
> If you're familiar with the 351W, I may just have to drive this old Bronco up there and let you guide me through replacing the rings. I'll get it wrong, it will still blow oil (doesn't leak, just eats oil), but we could kill an appreciable amount of Old Forester, even more brain cells, and solve all the world's OTHER problems (that don't involve a leaking 351)
> 
> Welcome back!



That is normal operation for a 351 windsor with many miles on it 

Old Forester?  Good shine is much better.


----------



## HUGGY

uscitizen said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back US! Don't know how I missed this.
> 
> If you're familiar with the 351W, I may just have to drive this old Bronco up there and let you guide me through replacing the rings. I'll get it wrong, it will still blow oil (doesn't leak, just eats oil), but we could kill an appreciable amount of Old Forester, even more brain cells, and solve all the world's OTHER problems (that don't involve a leaking 351)
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal operation for a 351 windsor with many miles on it
> 
> Old Forester?  Good shine is much better.
Click to expand...


Most Ford motors suck a lot of oil through the valve guides especially since lead was removed from gas.  The secret to good ring installation is the bore cross hatching, ring fitting (the ring end gap) and the spacing on installation (120 deg separation/rotation on piston lands)


----------



## uscitizen

WillowTree said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Umm that is an outright and blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't pop.. no it wasn't.
Click to expand...


As I said in the opening post I am not going to argue with idjits.


----------



## JBeukema

I thought that said 'b;lack', and my first thought was: But are you black were it counts?


----------



## Gunny

uscitizen said:


> I am back so all ye reasonable ones rejoice and ye partisan parrots cower in fear of reason and logic.
> 
> Well sort of back, will be posting some.
> Will be avoiding fruitless arguments with idiots though.



Dork.


----------



## Mini 14

uscitizen said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back US! Don't know how I missed this.
> 
> If you're familiar with the 351W, I may just have to drive this old Bronco up there and let you guide me through replacing the rings. I'll get it wrong, it will still blow oil (doesn't leak, just eats oil), but we could kill an appreciable amount of Old Forester, even more brain cells, and solve all the world's OTHER problems (that don't involve a leaking 351)
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal operation for a 351 windsor with many miles on it
> 
> Old Forester?  Good shine is much better.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but this one was crated, and now has less than 15K on it. I kept trying to get the rings to seat, tried the heavier oils, non-detergent, everything.....now I'm convinced its just that some moron at the factory put the wrong rings in it. I'm stumped.


----------



## Mini 14

HUGGY said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back US! Don't know how I missed this.
> 
> If you're familiar with the 351W, I may just have to drive this old Bronco up there and let you guide me through replacing the rings. I'll get it wrong, it will still blow oil (doesn't leak, just eats oil), but we could kill an appreciable amount of Old Forester, even more brain cells, and solve all the world's OTHER problems (that don't involve a leaking 351)
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is normal operation for a 351 windsor with many miles on it
> 
> Old Forester?  Good shine is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Ford motors suck a lot of oil through the valve guides especially since lead was removed from gas.  The secret to good ring installation is the bore cross hatching, ring fitting (the ring end gap) and the spacing on installation (120 deg separation/rotation on piston lands)
Click to expand...


I hired a guy back at Christmas to work in one of my shops. Come to find out about a week ago, he was a certified BMW mechanic, and cut his teeth on Mustangs   

So.....

We're going to try the valve seals and everything else he can think of this week. Then if its still blowing oil, out it comes and we go for the rings.

Its all good, as I was going to do a complete restoration on it this summer anyway since I recently acquired the original top and doors that came on the truck (not repros or replacements, but the actual set that came on the truck).


----------



## random3434

uscitizen said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight.... You have been saying for about a year that you are going to die soon.  I don't get all of your posts so I don't know what of.  You HAD to leave for a while..meaning "treatment"?? making it difficult to post or think about the MB.  So now you are home ..still in the wheelchair??  Now please don't get me wrong because this isn't my business except you put your situation here so it is everyone's business as much as anything floating around here is...  Are you still going to die soon?  How long do the doctors think you have?  And..as much as I enjoy the people that post here ...  there are only a tiny handful that are not hiding most of who they really are... and what you get is a very guarded made up persona ..  meaning..this isn't very real.
> 
> So...Why would an intelligent guy such as yourself want to be here and not on a cruise ship or something like that.  You did say you had plenty of money.  Is it pets or something that keeps you tied to the home and coincidentally have access to the puter and USMB?  I don't need a response if these questions make you uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty much wheelchair bound moving around is quite painful.  I take oxycodone and have a morphine pump travelling is pretty much out.
> Besides I never wanted to stay in a big hotel on water with 5000 other people when I was healthy.  I have friends and family around here, and am pretty much a loner type anyway.
> 
> And no I went for no treatment, I am on pain control (sortof) only.
> As for how much time left?  I am about 9 months or so over my doctors estimate, so who knows?  My quality of life is still better than a quality of death so far.  doctoe wants me in a hospice type of place but I ain't goin to die in a crowede motel type of place where people wake me up to give me a sleeping pill and such.  Pill poor food, etc
> 
> I would much rather be sitting on my back porch reading a book than on a cruise ship, at a resort, etc even if fully healthy.
> 
> Here I can piddle on my workbench a bit still or like the other day out in my workshop helping by guiding a friend to fix his boat motor and chatting while smoking and drinking a dew.  Heck can you even smoke on the cruise ships now?
> I get to live my schedule and live my way within my physical limitations.
Click to expand...


Glad you're here. You keep living your life YOUR way, and to hell with these idiots that take what you do or don't do with your life. It IS your life, and you are free to do whatever pleases you. 

If messing with the goobers on here brings you entertainment in the twilight of your life, more power to you!


Now go carve me something out on your front porch!


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight.... You have been saying for about a year that you are going to die soon.  I don't get all of your posts so I don't know what of.  You HAD to leave for a while..meaning "treatment"?? making it difficult to post or think about the MB.  So now you are home ..still in the wheelchair??  Now please don't get me wrong because this isn't my business except you put your situation here so it is everyone's business as much as anything floating around here is...  Are you still going to die soon?  How long do the doctors think you have?  And..as much as I enjoy the people that post here ...  there are only a tiny handful that are not hiding most of who they really are... and what you get is a very guarded made up persona ..  meaning..this isn't very real.
> 
> So...Why would an intelligent guy such as yourself want to be here and not on a cruise ship or something like that.  You did say you had plenty of money.  Is it pets or something that keeps you tied to the home and coincidentally have access to the puter and USMB?  I don't need a response if these questions make you uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty much wheelchair bound moving around is quite painful.  I take oxycodone and have a morphine pump travelling is pretty much out.
> Besides I never wanted to stay in a big hotel on water with 5000 other people when I was healthy.  I have friends and family around here, and am pretty much a loner type anyway.
> 
> And no I went for no treatment, I am on pain control (sortof) only.
> As for how much time left?  I am about 9 months or so over my doctors estimate, so who knows?  My quality of life is still better than a quality of death so far.  doctoe wants me in a hospice type of place but I ain't goin to die in a crowede motel type of place where people wake me up to give me a sleeping pill and such.  Pill poor food, etc
> 
> I would much rather be sitting on my back porch reading a book than on a cruise ship, at a resort, etc even if fully healthy.
> 
> Here I can piddle on my workbench a bit still or like the other day out in my workshop helping by guiding a friend to fix his boat motor and chatting while smoking and drinking a dew.  Heck can you even smoke on the cruise ships now?
> I get to live my schedule and live my way within my physical limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you're here. You keep living your life YOUR way, and to hell with these idiots that take what you do or don't do with your life. It IS your life, and you are free to do whatever pleases you.
> 
> If messing with the goobers on here brings you entertainment in the twilight of your life, more power to you!
> 
> 
> Now go carve me something out on your front porch!
Click to expand...


He's still a dork.


----------



## Truthmatters

Hes awesome.

He has been right about every god damned thing he predicted in the nearly ten years I has been posting beside him on these tubes.


UScitizen is a wonderful person to boot.

I love you man!

You keep ago'in my friend, the world is a better place because you are arround.


----------



## Gunny

Truthmatters said:


> Hes awesome.
> 
> He has been right about every god damned thing he predicted in the nearly ten years I has been posting beside him on these tubes.
> 
> 
> UScitizen is a wonderful person to boot.
> 
> I love you man!
> 
> You keep ago'in my friend, the world is a better place because you are arround.



I'd run and hide if YOU were vouching for me.  You're the dumbest thing that ever hit the earth.

Unlike you, he can actually make an intelligent argument.


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Umm that is an outright and blatant lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't pop.. no it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said in the opening post I am not going to argue with idjits.
Click to expand...


Your choice. But only and idiot would sit quietly and let you call them a liar. I'm not one of those and you did exactly what I said you did.


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
Click to expand...


Willow telling fibs is against your religion isnt it?


----------



## Gunny

Truthmatters said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow telling fibs is against your religion isnt it?
Click to expand...


At least she does it for fun.  You actually believe your stupid ass bullshit.


----------



## Truthmatters

its funny how some respond to outright lies.


----------



## PixieStix

I am back too


----------



## Truthmatters

has usc left ten times?


----------



## PixieStix

Truthmatters said:


> its funny how some respond to outright lies.




Yeah some people have a username that reflects that comment huh?


----------



## Gunny

Truthmatters said:


> its funny how some respond to outright lies.



All you do is lie.  You're the dumbest thing that ever happened.   Your friends don"t even like you anymore.

Try getting that head out of your ass you fuckup.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow telling fibs is against your religion isnt it?
Click to expand...








What religion would that be TruthDon'tMeanShit?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> its funny how some respond to outright lies.



Not as funny as how some repeat lies like it's facts. That's what you do, truthdon'tmatter.


----------



## Truthmatters

Then prove it.


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow telling fibs is against your religion isnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What religion would that be TruthDon'tMeanShit?
Click to expand...





Willow you have posted you were Christain before.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow telling fibs is against your religion isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What religion would that be TruthDon'tMeanShit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow you have posted you were Christain before.
Click to expand...







show me.


----------



## Truthmatters

Oh maybe Im mistaken.

Maybe your religion changed.


Why dont you tell me what your religion is if I have it wrong?


----------



## Truthmatters

11-25-2008, 10:27 AM  
 WillowTree  
European American
Member #11947   Join Date: Sep 2008
Posts: 37,303 
Thanks: 3,247
Thanked 4,038 Times in 2,884 Posts 
Rep Power: 790 



Quote: Originally Posted by Steerpike  
This is one of the silliest discussions every year. No one is "winning" or "losing" anything. Businesses are trying to appeal to the broadest customer base, and they figure Holidays includes everyone. Normally, trying to appeal to more customers is a good idea in business. In this case, though, you get some people who try to backlash against it. The whole thing is stupid. If a business can cater to more people rather than fewer, they ought to do it. Pro-business conservatives ought to understand the concept.

business can do what they wanna do.. I don't shop, won't shop, don't like shopping. so youse guys have a holiday and we will have Christmas. Christmas at my house is all about family, food, sharing and celebrating the birth of Jesus Christ.. I don't give a flip what Wal mart wants. Now is everybody all hunky dory happy? good. next! 
__________________
When and if 100 percent of Americans pay a share of the Federal Income tax.. 100% of the time then you can make the arguement that the rich don't pay their share.. The rich pay a share. 50% of youse pay NO share. True story. 
WillowTree


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> 11-25-2008, 10:27 AM
> WillowTree
> European American
> Member #11947   Join Date: Sep 2008
> Posts: 37,303
> Thanks: 3,247
> Thanked 4,038 Times in 2,884 Posts
> Rep Power: 790
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Steerpike
> This is one of the silliest discussions every year. No one is "winning" or "losing" anything. Businesses are trying to appeal to the broadest customer base, and they figure Holidays includes everyone. Normally, trying to appeal to more customers is a good idea in business. In this case, though, you get some people who try to backlash against it. The whole thing is stupid. If a business can cater to more people rather than fewer, they ought to do it. Pro-business conservatives ought to understand the concept.
> 
> business can do what they wanna do.. I don't shop, won't shop, don't like shopping. so youse guys have a holiday and we will have Christmas. Christmas at my house is all about family, food, sharing and celebrating the birth of Jesus Christ.. I don't give a flip what Wal mart wants. Now is everybody all hunky dory happy? good. next!
> __________________
> When and if 100 percent of Americans pay a share of the Federal Income tax.. 100% of the time then you can make the arguement that the rich don't pay their share.. The rich pay a share. 50% of youse pay NO share. True story.
> WillowTree






I celebrate Christmas and the birth of Jesus Christ. That is correct. But, I am agnostic. Do you know what an agnostic is? It simply means I am not sure. That doesn't stop me from having a good time on Christmas.. unlike you atheist twists, I refuse to shit on Christmas. I love Christmas.. Next?


----------



## Truthmatters

OK you are not a christain.

Does your family know that?


----------



## R.D.

Truthmatters said:


> OK you are not a christain.
> 
> Does your family know that?



Really - wth is wrong with you?


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> OK you are not a christain.
> 
> Does your family know that?



Yes, I think they do.  Do you kinow why the Jewish people don't accept Christ as their messiah?


----------



## WillowTree

R.D. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK you are not a christain.
> 
> Does your family know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really - wth is wrong with you?
Click to expand...


Come now,, RD,, that question calls for introspection on TruthDon'tMeanShit's part.. you want to blow her circuits?


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> its funny how some respond to outright lies.



Are you saying you do not even believe your stupid ass bullshit?

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK you are not a christain.
> 
> Does your family know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think they do.  Do you kinow why the Jewish people don't accept Christ as their messiah?
Click to expand...


So you tell your children that you dont believe Gods exsistance is a fact?


Now that we have established you are not a christian we can move on to the moral question its self.

Do you believe it is wrong to lie?


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 tems he's left now. once I made the mistake of welcoming him back and guess what the asshole did? Yes.,,, that's what he did alright,, so I sent it back special D.
Click to expand...


This is an outright lie.

It is not true.

It is bearing false witness.

You are not christain and that is fine.

You do seem to like Jesus as a philosopher.

Do you disagree with Jesus on how lying is wrong?


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK you are not a christain.
> 
> Does your family know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think they do.  Do you kinow why the Jewish people don't accept Christ as their messiah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you tell your children that you dont believe Gods exsistance is a fact?
> 
> 
> Now that we have established you are not a christian we can move on to the moral question its self.
> 
> Do you believe it is wrong to lie?
Click to expand...


You still don't get what agnositc is I see. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Truthmatters

You are either a christain or you are not.

Why do you refuse to answer wether you believe people should lie or not?


----------



## R.D.

WillowTree said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK you are not a christain.
> 
> Does your family know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really - wth is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come now,, RD,, that question calls for introspection on TruthDon'tMeanShit's part.. you want to blow her circuits?
Click to expand...


Well maybe.  Anything to shut her up


----------



## Truthmatters

This is America and you wont see me or anyone else shut up so you can retain failed ideas and promote lies.


----------



## Truthmatters

Willow lied when she said usc has left the site 10 times.

She refuses to admitt it and the right on here reflexively defends her for lying.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> Willow lied when she said usc has left the site 10 times.
> 
> She refuses to admitt it and the right on here reflexively defends her for lying.



correct me then, how many times has he left? I know this is important to you. how many times??? What's important to me is the second part of my statement which you have forthrightly and blatantly ignored.. dew kerry on tho.. it's most entertaining.


----------



## Truthmatters

You want to now admitt that it was a lie?


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> You want to now admitt that it was a lie?



How many times has he left. Give us a number!


----------



## Truthmatters

Its not my problem .

Your problem is you and everyone else knows it was not ten times.


----------



## Truthmatters

Do you tell your children you do not believe in god?


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> Its not my problem .
> 
> Your problem is you and everyone else knows it was not ten times.



Oh,, you don't know how many times? But you do know it was not ten times?? I see.. well then....


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> Do you tell your children you do not believe in god?



That's really none of your fucking business. Ya know don't you it's against the rules to bring my family into this do you knot you freak?


----------



## Immanuel

Don't worry Willow, we all (including TruthDoesntMatter) know what you meant and that you were using hyperbole.  But, she thinks (which is difficult enough for her) that she has you over a barrel and trust me, it will be weeks before she stops blathering like an idiot over this.

Immie


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> I am back too


damn


----------



## Truthmatters

I asked you what you told your children.

I can see why you would not want to answer.

If you are not sure you believe in god then why do you get so mad that others celebrate other holidays that fall in the same month?


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> Don't worry Willow, we all (including TruthDoesntMatter) know what you meant and that you were using hyperbole.  But, she thinks (which is difficult enough for her) that she has you over a barrel and trust me, it will be weeks before she stops blathering like an idiot over this.
> 
> Immie



She's an idiot,, it's just that simple.


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not my problem .
> 
> Your problem is you and everyone else knows it was not ten times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,, you don't know how many times? But you do know it was not ten times?? I see.. well then....
Click to expand...


Its one time as far as I have seen.

If its ten then give us proof of your claim.


----------



## Truthmatters

Immanuel said:


> Don't worry Willow, we all (including TruthDoesntMatter) know what you meant and that you were using hyperbole.  But, she thinks (which is difficult enough for her) that she has you over a barrel and trust me, it will be weeks before she stops blathering like an idiot over this.
> 
> Immie



So here you are defending her lie.

How very christian of you


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Willow, we all (including TruthDoesntMatter) know what you meant and that you were using hyperbole.  But, she thinks (which is difficult enough for her) that she has you over a barrel and trust me, it will be weeks before she stops blathering like an idiot over this.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are defending her lie.
> 
> How very christian of you
Click to expand...


You are too stupid to know what the word hyperbole is so I am not going to try to explain it to you.  We've known each other for going on 10 years now and I have tried to explain what the words, fact, proof and evidence mean to you many times.  You still don't understand those three words, why should I bother trying to enlighten you on the word hyperbole?  I'm certainly not going to waste my time with you on that.

Immie


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Its not my problem .
> 
> Your problem is you and everyone else knows it was not ten times.



You dug this hole, you prove that Willow lied. Otherwise, you are lying. Again.


----------



## Truthmatters

Immie , if you have a shred of honesty in you you will admitt that it was a lie.

She knows he only did it once and lied to insult a sick man.

The cruelty of some who call themselves christains just amazes me.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not my problem .
> 
> Your problem is you and everyone else knows it was not ten times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dug this hole, you prove that Willow lied. Otherwise, you are lying. Again.
Click to expand...


She made the claim and its hers to prove.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> Immie , if you have a shred of honesty in you you will admitt that it was a lie.
> 
> She knows he only did it once and lied to insult a sick man.
> 
> The cruelty of some who call themselves christains just amazes me.



glad I could help you be amazed you asshole.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not my problem .
> 
> Your problem is you and everyone else knows it was not ten times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dug this hole, you prove that Willow lied. Otherwise, you are lying. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She made the claim and its hers to prove.
Click to expand...


She made a comment, you said it was a lie. Prove it's a lie. You're an idiot... and that's true.


----------



## Truthmatters

this is how the right twists and turns.

One of them lies.

the lie is pointed out.


The right screams bloody murder at the person pointing out the lie.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> this is how the right twists and turns.
> 
> One of them lies.
> 
> the lie is pointed out.
> 
> 
> The right screams bloody murder at the person pointing out the lie.



What did you think of the other half of my statement?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> this is how the right twists and turns.
> 
> One of them lies.
> 
> the lie is pointed out.
> 
> 
> The right screams bloody murder at the person pointing out the lie.



Interesting that you see this as a 'right' or 'left' issue. You're an idiot, and that's a fact.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> You want to now admitt that it was a lie?



Prove it was a lie.

Or admit you are lying.

Your choice.


----------



## Truthmatters

She made the claim its hers to prove.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> She made the claim its hers to prove.



Well here,, I'll end this for you.. You just keep believing I lied if it makes your panties fluff. Nobody really cares.what you do or do not believe.. There,, all better now?


----------



## Truthmatters

Still an all out refusal of the facts huh?


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> Still an all out refusal of the facts huh?



fluffy fhoney..


----------



## Truthmatters

willow is happy with her lie


----------



## Sheldon

I knew this was going to happen.  Chimps.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sheldon said:


> I knew this was going to happen.  Chimps.



You rang?


----------



## Truthmatters

I am a friend of Usc and dont like him lied about


----------



## HUGGY

I'm sure all this stupid bickering is making this guy's last few moments on earth a real picnic!


----------



## Sheldon

RadiomanATL said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this was going to happen.  Chimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
Click to expand...



Herrow?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> willow is happy with her lie



I suspect she might be more happy with her ability to show you for the obsessive idiot you are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> She made the claim its hers to prove.



You made the claim she's lying. Prove it.


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> Immie , if you have a shred of honesty in you you will admitt that it was a lie.
> 
> She knows he only did it once and lied to insult a sick man.
> 
> The cruelty of some who call themselves christains just amazes me.



Do you know what hyperbole is?

No, obviously, you do not.

She used a number to imply that this has happened before.  She never even attempted to imply that it had happened exactly 10 times.  Now, you are either too stupid to understand that or you are the liar here.  

Unfortunately, knowing you, I am not exactly sure which it is.

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre

HUGGY said:


> I'm sure all this stupid bickering is making this guy's last few moments on earth a real picnic!



Yup.  Would almost convince somebody it wasn't worth hanging around.

I for one am happy that USC is going to be around here for awhile longer, and I don't care how many times he has left before.  Nor does anybody else.  Any of us who announce we're leaving and then return, however, are going to be subject to some good natured teasing.  Which I think this was until some took it way too seriously.

How about we all just celebrate the return of a friend and not turn this into a flame thread?


----------



## R.D.

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immie , if you have a shred of honesty in you you will admitt that it was a lie.
> 
> She knows he only did it once and lied to insult a sick man.
> 
> The cruelty of some who call themselves christains just amazes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what hyperbole is?
> 
> No, obviously, you do not.
> 
> She used a number to imply that this has happened before.  She never even attempted to imply that it had happened exactly 10 times.  Now, you are either too stupid to understand that or you are the liar here.
> 
> Unfortunately, knowing you, I am not exactly sure which it is.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I think she simply took this as opportunity to attention grab using her friend as the excuse


----------



## Immanuel

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immie , if you have a shred of honesty in you you will admitt that it was a lie.
> 
> She knows he only did it once and lied to insult a sick man.
> 
> The cruelty of some who call themselves christains just amazes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what hyperbole is?
> 
> No, obviously, you do not.
> 
> She used a number to imply that this has happened before.  She never even attempted to imply that it had happened exactly 10 times.  Now, you are either too stupid to understand that or you are the liar here.
> 
> Unfortunately, knowing you, I am not exactly sure which it is.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she simply took this as opportunity to attention grab using her friend as the excuse
Click to expand...


She has a friend besides me?  I figured she'd burned all those bridges a long time ago, surely I have been scorched often enough.

Immie


----------



## random3434

HUGGY said:


> I'm sure all this stupid bickering is making this guy's last few moments on earth a real picnic!



This is WHY he keeps coming back, to watch the Sideshow that is the USMB!'


----------



## uscitizen

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty much wheelchair bound moving around is quite painful.  I take oxycodone and have a morphine pump travelling is pretty much out.
> Besides I never wanted to stay in a big hotel on water with 5000 other people when I was healthy.  I have friends and family around here, and am pretty much a loner type anyway.
> 
> And no I went for no treatment, I am on pain control (sortof) only.
> As for how much time left?  I am about 9 months or so over my doctors estimate, so who knows?  My quality of life is still better than a quality of death so far.  doctoe wants me in a hospice type of place but I ain't goin to die in a crowede motel type of place where people wake me up to give me a sleeping pill and such.  Pill poor food, etc
> 
> I would much rather be sitting on my back porch reading a book than on a cruise ship, at a resort, etc even if fully healthy.
> 
> Here I can piddle on my workbench a bit still or like the other day out in my workshop helping by guiding a friend to fix his boat motor and chatting while smoking and drinking a dew.  Heck can you even smoke on the cruise ships now?
> I get to live my schedule and live my way within my physical limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here. You keep living your life YOUR way, and to hell with these idiots that take what you do or don't do with your life. It IS your life, and you are free to do whatever pleases you.
> 
> If messing with the goobers on here brings you entertainment in the twilight of your life, more power to you!
> 
> 
> Now go carve me something out on your front porch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's still a dork.
Click to expand...


And that is why you love he so.


----------



## uscitizen

Echo Zulu said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure all this stupid bickering is making this guy's last few moments on earth a real picnic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is WHY he keeps coming back, to watch the Sideshow that is the USMB!'
Click to expand...


LOL, Well one thing for certain this is as close to heaven as I will ever get


----------



## Truthmatters

It was a lie.

She knows it too


----------



## uscitizen

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> She made the claim its hers to prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim she's lying. Prove it.
Click to expand...


I left 10 times huh?  I think everyones memory on here who has been a around a while knows that is a lie.

Again I refuse to argue with idjits.


----------



## Annie

uscitizen said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> She made the claim its hers to prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim she's lying. Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I left 10 times huh?  I think everyones memory on here who has been a around a while knows that is a lie.
> 
> Again I refuse to argue with idjits.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you're back. I don't remember a bunch of goodbyes, but heck I've missed lots of things. I don't think your break had to do with you illness, but I could be wrong.

I will say you are someone I disagree with most of the time, but really love talking with. Intelligent, reasonable, and polite. I wish you health, if not possible I wish you managed pain. I pray for a break through in your ailments, before overtaken. Peace.


----------



## Truthmatters

Willow lied plain and simple.


----------



## Grace

uscitizen said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight.... You have been saying for about a year that you are going to die soon.  I don't get all of your posts so I don't know what of.  You HAD to leave for a while..meaning "treatment"?? making it difficult to post or think about the MB.  So now you are home ..still in the wheelchair??  Now please don't get me wrong because this isn't my business except you put your situation here so it is everyone's business as much as anything floating around here is...  Are you still going to die soon?  How long do the doctors think you have?  And..as much as I enjoy the people that post here ...  there are only a tiny handful that are not hiding most of who they really are... and what you get is a very guarded made up persona ..  meaning..this isn't very real.
> 
> So...Why would an intelligent guy such as yourself want to be here and not on a cruise ship or something like that.  You did say you had plenty of money.  Is it pets or something that keeps you tied to the home and coincidentally have access to the puter and USMB?  I don't need a response if these questions make you uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty much wheelchair bound moving around is quite painful.  I take oxycodone and have a morphine pump travelling is pretty much out.
> Besides I never wanted to stay in a big hotel on water with 5000 other people when I was healthy.  I have friends and family around here, and am pretty much a loner type anyway.
> 
> And no I went for no treatment, I am on pain control (sortof) only.
> As for how much time left?  I am about 9 months or so over my doctors estimate, so who knows?  My quality of life is still better than a quality of death so far.  doctoe wants me in a hospice type of place but I ain't goin to die in a crowede motel type of place where people wake me up to give me a sleeping pill and such.  Pill poor food, etc
> 
> I would much rather be sitting on my back porch reading a book than on a cruise ship, at a resort, etc even if fully healthy.
> 
> Here I can piddle on my workbench a bit still or like the other day out in my workshop helping by guiding a friend to fix his boat motor and chatting while smoking and drinking a dew.  Heck can you even smoke on the cruise ships now?
> I get to live my schedule and live my way within my physical limitations.
Click to expand...


I had no clue, hon. Pretty sure Ill be in your predictament sooner than later and Ill be doing the same thing you are...and the same reasons why as well.
Love ya USCitizen. Glad youre back. 

Ignore the ones that still have strong limbs. They will get there too, eventually. Karma bites. Hard.


----------



## Truthmatters

uscitizen said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> She made the claim its hers to prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim she's lying. Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I left 10 times huh?  I think everyones memory on here who has been a around a while knows that is a lie.
> 
> Again I refuse to argue with idjits.
Click to expand...


It is just insane how they make a claim and then refuse to prove it and then say it up to others to research the facts.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sheldon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this was going to happen.  Chimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Herrow?
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Annie said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim she's lying. Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left 10 times huh?  I think everyones memory on here who has been a around a while knows that is a lie.
> 
> Again I refuse to argue with idjits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're back. I don't remember a bunch of goodbyes, but heck I've missed lots of things. I don't think your break had to do with you illness, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I will say you are someone I disagree with most of the time, but really love talking with. Intelligent, reasonable, and polite. I wish you health, if not possible I wish you managed pain. I pray for a break through in your ailments, before overtaken. Peace.
Click to expand...


Nope my break had nothing to do with my illness, except maybe some ill humor 
I do not think I ever said it did.


----------



## Immanuel

uscitizen said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I left 10 times huh?  I think everyones memory on here who has been a around a while knows that is a lie.
> 
> Again I refuse to argue with idjits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're back. I don't remember a bunch of goodbyes, but heck I've missed lots of things. I don't think your break had to do with you illness, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I will say you are someone I disagree with most of the time, but really love talking with. Intelligent, reasonable, and polite. I wish you health, if not possible I wish you managed pain. I pray for a break through in your ailments, before overtaken. Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope my break had nothing to do with my illness, except maybe some ill humor
> I do not think I ever said it did.
Click to expand...


I don't think you did, but I think someone mentioned that they thought it might and that raised some concerns from others of us that we might have missed something.  I know I had read that you might have left for certain health reasons and I contacted you privately.

I can definitely understand the ill humor. 

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters

Its was likely me.

I get scared every time he leaves


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> Its was likely me.
> 
> I get scared every time he leaves



No, I don't think it was.  I'm thinking it was one of the guys, but I can't remember who it was.  Although, I do believe you did, in fact, later state your concern.

Immie


----------



## Grace

Quick. Someone attach a chain to his wheels to the hitching rail.


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I left 10 times huh?  I think everyones memory on here who has been a around a while knows that is a lie.
> 
> Again I refuse to argue with idjits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're back. I don't remember a bunch of goodbyes, but heck I've missed lots of things. I don't think your break had to do with you illness, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I will say you are someone I disagree with most of the time, but really love talking with. Intelligent, reasonable, and polite. I wish you health, if not possible I wish you managed pain. I pray for a break through in your ailments, before overtaken. Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope my break had nothing to do with my illness, except maybe some ill humor
> I do not think I ever said it did.
Click to expand...


I can vouch for your ill humor you jackass.  Nice response to my welcome back nice to see you wasn't it?.. What a jack ass.


----------



## Grace




----------



## Grace

RadiomanATL said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I raffed so I guess that means I rost?


----------



## RadiomanATL

IMEURU said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I raffed so I guess that means I rost?
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

WillowTree said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're back. I don't remember a bunch of goodbyes, but heck I've missed lots of things. I don't think your break had to do with you illness, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I will say you are someone I disagree with most of the time, but really love talking with. Intelligent, reasonable, and polite. I wish you health, if not possible I wish you managed pain. I pray for a break through in your ailments, before overtaken. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope my break had nothing to do with my illness, except maybe some ill humor
> I do not think I ever said it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can vouch for your ill humor you jackass.  Nice response to my welcome back nice to see you wasn't it?.. What a jack ass.
Click to expand...


Wel that was a real Jenass welcome too


----------



## uscitizen

Truthmatters said:


> Its was likely me.
> 
> I get scared every time he leaves


the other time I just vanished without a word was when my mother died last fall.
Sorry folks but I was busy and family comes before here, even though I like a bunch of you very much.


----------



## Grace

Radioman, I ruv it when you make me raff.


----------

